# Brisket Pizza



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 7, 2006)

All from scratch...came out really good
Chopped up some leftover brisket point and simmered in Bad Bob's sauce for awhile. Made the sauce with maters, roasted garlic, onions, more Q sauce, n herbs.
Used cheddar for the cheese...went well with the brisket.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 7, 2006)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.......................................................Drool


----------



## wittdog (Dec 7, 2006)

Brian...thats a bumber....those pics.......man Scotty we are not worthy...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 7, 2006)

Did I mention my neighbor's house is for sale?


----------



## john pen (Dec 7, 2006)

Good looking 'Zaa....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 7, 2006)

Pies like that would put the major pizza chains out of business in a heartbeat!  Fantastic looking pies Scotty!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 7, 2006)

awesome lookin pizza.... :P


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 7, 2006)

That is amazing. 

Darn my tummy grumbled as I looked.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 7, 2006)

Dang that is one fine looking pizza there Scotty my boy.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 7, 2006)

That looks incredibley good Scotty. [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks   
The sauce was the best part.

1 big mason jar seeded crushed tomatoes from the garden
1 head garlic (snip the top off ... drizzle oil and roast in the oven)
2 small diced yellow onions
1T Italian season with a little extra oregano and basil
1/2 cup BBQ sauce
a few grinds of black pepper
dash red pepper flakes

lightly simmered for 1.5 - 2 hours.

makes enough for 3-4 pies


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice pie Scooter


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 7, 2006)

Beautiful Scotty!


----------



## john a (Dec 7, 2006)

You need to package that and sell them.


----------



## Unity (Dec 7, 2006)

Dang, I can't quite imagine the taste 'cause I've never had Bad Bob's sauce. How would you describe it?  

--John  8) 
(Bad Bob's Web site just says everybody likes it.  :roll: )


----------



## Griff (Dec 7, 2006)

Looks very tasty.

Griff


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Dang, I can't quite imagine the taste 'cause I've never had Bad Bob's sauce. How would you describe it?
> 
> --John  8)
> (Bad Bob's Web site just says everybody likes it.  :roll: )



Very sweet, tangy and kinda thin. ..nothing real special about it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 8, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Very sweet, tangy and kinda thin. ..*nothing real special about it*.



Then I won't send you anymore!  :twisted:


----------



## Finney (Dec 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The mail man must have lost mine.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(sigh) It was good sauce, I just  meant that there's nothing super distinguishable about it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 8, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you meant DA!  I was kidding!  You earned the sauce!!!  Thank you!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you meant DA!  I was kidding!  You earned the sauce!!!  Thank you!![/quote:27c9xi0h]
I think us dedicated Wolfe Rub buyers have earned it too


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I think us dedicated Wolfe Rub buyers have earned it too :*D[/quote:qx6g5yd1]

I 2nd that


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think us dedicated Wolfe Rub buyers have earned it too [/quote:1sgggcz8]

You guys have no idea how much time, skill and knowledge Scotty put into the Wolfe Rub, labels, website, banners and t-shirts!  That's what I meant by him earning it!!  I will owe him for a long time!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think us dedicated Wolfe Rub buyers have earned it too [/quote:1jnvmfwk]

You guys have no idea how much time, skill and knowledge Scotty put into the Wolfe Rub, labels, website, banners and t-shirts!  That's what I meant by him earning it!!  I will owe him for a long time!![/quote:1jnvmfwk]
I knew what you meant. He did earn it  
I thought it was at least worth a try


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 8, 2006)

Shoot the lock off your wallet Puff and buy a pound or two! :twisted:


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 8, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Shoot the lock off your wallet Puff and buy a pound or two! :twisted:


 [smilie=thefinger.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## Uncle Al (Dec 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 9, 2006)

*This topic is about brisket pizza...* [smilie=offtopic.gif]


----------



## Unity (Dec 9, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> *This topic is about brisket pizza...* [smilie=offtopic.gif]


   Man, this is a tough board!   

--John  8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 9, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The point is... I wanted to have some to take to work the next day. All I got was a 1/8th of a normal aldult slice that the 3 yr old didn't finish.   So I'm guessing I'm gunna be making this again. SOON!


----------

